# WiFi help..



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay guys first off I know there's bunch of posts / threads about this already so sorry, and yes I used search. My problem is different. Okay here we go...

Every since I have been roming my phone I have only used WiFi a few times. Recently I've been needing to use it more. No matter what Rom I am on the problem persists. ( as far as I know) when I turn on WiFi and search I find network I want to connect to.(example home) It is a open connection that works fine on laptop, desktop ect. It shows up, I connect and all looks well. But I'm not getting any data transferred. Can't connect to shit. I really am lost after days of struggling with this... can someone please help me get it figured out? FYI I'm currently on miui and others on same Rom have no problems, and as I mentioned its been on several diff roms. All help is appreciated..


----------



## Pharrit (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this problem just when a rom is present or is it on the stock GB too?


----------

